# E7400 duo bios into quad



## domains (Oct 21, 2009)

I read where you can change duo and triples into quads with bios settings. Advanced Clock Configuration

I got a Foxconn G31MV-K and intel e7400


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can't a E7400 only has 2 cores. Some AMD Phenom chips are quad cores with manufacturing defects that have 2 cores disabled on certain motherboard boards if your lucky and the defects are not too bad you can successfully unlock 1 or 2 of the disabled cores, some of the early ones were functional quads cut back to create a buzz IMHO.
But Intel has never done that.


----------



## domains (Oct 21, 2009)

aaaa ok... 

I saw a review where Gigabyte was opening bios for amd ... thought maybe intel had tricks.

or intel had bios updates.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I wouldn't call it tricks if you have that many chips with defects to warrant selling them as x2's and x3's as a product line, makes one wonder about the x4's.


----------



## domains (Oct 21, 2009)

Maybe there just lazer cutting them off?

Wonder if a small welder would help


----------

